# Amazing Race. Blind Dates



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2015)

Interesting concept! Not sure who to hate yet, though. lol.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Interesting concept! Not sure who to hate yet, though. lol.



didn't watch it- why the hell is it on Wednesday at 9:30 this season?

Are they trying to kill the show?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting concept! Not sure who to hate yet, though. lol.
> ...


I'm a little ticked they moved it. If its a permanent one. I missed Dual Survivor due to Survivor and am not thrilled about it but I can catch it on youtube.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting concept! Not sure who to hate yet, though. lol.
> ...


Oh good. It goes to its regular time slot of Friday nights. Whew!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad you started the thread......I'm always gone on Wednesdays, but we tape it and watch it later.  So far it seems like a nice crowd they picked....I kinda figured the older couple would be the last ones to finish.....amazing how he was able to do the Sake challenge without much trouble....they should have picked that instead of the dancing and they probably would have been in first place.....just goes to show that what seems easier, may not be easy after all.

I didn't pickup on any assholey behavior from anyone, so far.........of course, that may change.......


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Survivor is going to be a hoot this time..............they have three teams, (blue-colllar, white-collar and no-collar) and the white-collar team, who seemed a little snobby,  lost the first challenge and had to send someone home.....and it was just the person I wanted to go home.....so far so good.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

So.....so long, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

Meanwhile, the couple that couldn't get directions and beat out the airline couple...that was a bummer. They seem kinda..dumb. They don't pay much attention to the clues and waste a lot of time. It was pure luck they got there ahead of the other couple. I like the lawyer team. They think like attorneys. "It said NEAR the UPX..not IN". Bingo!


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Interesting concept! Not sure who to hate yet, though. lol.


Blind dates can be fun. The excitement of meeting someone new and all that. But sometimes they can be awful. 

For the most part, I've had good luck on blind dates. However...,a few of them should have been an actress on Hell Date.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

These guys blind dates are all around the world in a race, lol. They BETTER like each other to win the race. I find it a great twist to the game.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm watching both, it looks like it's going to be good


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2015)

I like blind dates so far.  The Black couple was so busy talking to the camera person last night that they missed their stupid train tho.  

Omg, the look on their faces was hilarious like how dumb are we?  Really?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

They didn't seem to give a shit one way or another. I was glad they were elminated..which also didn't phase them at all. They both had a perpetual Deer In Headlights Look on their faces at all times. Good riddance.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2015)

Oy. Someone needs to stuff a bandana in that blonde chicks mouth. YAP YAP YAP YAP.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oy. Someone needs to stuff a bandana in that blonde chicks mouth. YAP YAP YAP YAP.



Okay- I hate how they are bouncing the show days around- seems like they are trying to kill it- and i hate the premise of the show- 'the dating game meets amazing race'- but that said- its a fun season.

The nurse is annoying- but that is all. I never thought I would like the Vegas dancer and her 'date' but I do. I love the bearded guy and the tatooed girl. 

And is anyone else noticing that Amy Adams apparently is on the Amazing race?

We are enjoying it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2015)

Who is amy adams?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oy. Someone needs to stuff a bandana in that blonde chicks mouth. YAP YAP YAP YAP.



A bandana?  Maybe a bath towel?
Gosh, she can drive someone to drink!  I feel for the poor doctor.

I was liking the lawyers, but the chick lawyer is also getting on my nerves!

That trucker chick sure showed them with the transmission challenge.....


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oy. Someone needs to stuff a bandana in that blonde chicks mouth. YAP YAP YAP YAP.


The guy looks like he wants to.    He probably thinks he got the short straw drawing her.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> And is anyone else noticing that Amy Adams apparently is on the Amazing race?




Laura Pierson sure does look a lot like Amy Adams, but I don't think it's Adams.....her partner is Tyler *Adams*....(coincidence?) -  couldn't find anywhere that she is Amy Adams.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And is anyone else noticing that Amy Adams apparently is on the Amazing race?
> ...


Amy Adams is tiny, this one looks pretty hefty and her boobs are huge.  Amy is a little one all over.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)

You can see some resemblance in the face....


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> You can see some resemblance in the face....



I was joking- but every time I see her, I think "Amy Adams'


----------



## mamooth (Apr 6, 2015)

So long, annoying gay boys.

You'd think racers would learn the basics of driving a stick before they left, as it's happened before in the race that racers had to drive such cars. Though not for a while. Guess they all blew it off. But just walking away from your car? Come on, it's not that tough.

I would have so drunk one of those beers at the stein challenge. Well, at least a gulp of one, if I was driving. None of the racers did.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2015)

And we lose dancergirl. Such a shame. I guess they really lost while driving, to come in last.

I'm not really invested in any team now. Though I do want lawyerlady to lose. She's mean without being amusing. I find TheBlondNagger to be amusing, or at least her partner's reactions to her.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2015)

mamooth said:


> And we lose dancergirl. Such a shame. I guess they really lost while driving, to come in last.
> 
> I'm not really invested in any team now. Though I do want lawyerlady to lose. She's mean without being amusing. I find TheBlondNagger to be amusing, or at least her partner's reactions to her.


Omg, the blonde nagger is the most annoying thing I've ever seen on TAR.  I am still watching because of her partner, he is funny reacting to her.


----------

